# FactoberFest 2015, Friday 11th September to Sunday 13th September



## William of Walworth (Sep 9, 2015)

This could well be of interest to ale-minded Bristolians and visitors. Including us!  (we'll be there at some point on Saturday).

At the Tobacco Factory, Southville, this coming w/e.

Apols for blatant plug ..... but as evil corporates  go  , I can easily forgive Bristol Beer Factory!


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 15, 2015)

Never made this in the end! We were hanging out 'elsewhere' in Bristol too much


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 15, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> At the Tobacco Factory, Southville, this coming w/e.
> 
> Apols for blatant plug ..... but as evil corporates  go  , I can easily forgive Bristol Beer Factory!


A big fan of nepotistic, reputedly gropey, lying, public budget-slashing, developer-glad handing, millionaire carpetbaggers are you?


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 15, 2015)

DaveCinzano : Say what? 

I'm no fan of George Ferguson if he's got anything to do with this -- has he?  again.

Is it the brewery specifically you're having a pop at or the Tobacco Factory as well? -- I know they're connected obviously. I've probably missed loads of local detail here though. Unlike you I'm not Bristolian ....

Anyway, my flippant comment above was only beer related.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 15, 2015)

http://www.bristol.gov.uk/sites/def...-george-ferguson-declaration-of-interests.pdf


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for that. Wasn't aware before, except very vaguely.

I may continue at times with BBF beer when in Bristol though, because despite Ferguson's best efforts to poison it by association   it remains excellent  

Some of the other beers on that Factoberfest list, from independent breweries elsewhere, would have been pretty good too, we recognised some of the names.

But as I said we never made it in the end anyway.


----------



## BlackArab (Oct 9, 2015)

Heard a rumour that he's bought a run down pub near Temple Meads that is very close to the new arena.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 10, 2015)

BlackArab said:


> Heard a rumour that he's bought a run down pub near Temple Meads that is very close to the new arena.


Based on the time it took for him to finally mention his daughter Alice and her _extensively-funded_ organisation Playing Out, expect this to be added to his Declaration of Interests sometime in 2020.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 11, 2015)

BlackArab said:


> Heard a rumour that he's bought a run down pub near Temple Meads that is very close to the new arena.



Barley Mow? It was refurbished quite a while ago (at least 18 months?) by Bristol Beer Factory.  

But perhaps this is a newer acquisition -- I expect a recent copy of Pints West would mention it if BBF have bought a new place.


----------



## BlackArab (Oct 13, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> Barley Mow? It was refurbished quite a while ago (at least 18 months?) by Bristol Beer Factory.
> 
> But perhaps this is a newer acquisition -- I expect a recent copy of Pints West would mention it if BBF have bought a new place.



Not that one, closer to the station. I think on the Cattle Market Road.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 13, 2015)

OK, don't know it, but thanks   

( BlackArab )


----------



## BlackArab (Oct 13, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> OK, don't know it, but thanks
> 
> ( BlackArab )



Should have mentioned that by run down I meant actually boarded up. I have vague memories of one there that closed years ago.


----------

